# Feliway - opposite effect?!



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

So, due to having problems with my new kitten and her urinating on the bed that I am yet to solve  I ordered Feliway and I received & plugged it in on Thursday. Yesterday I discover a definitely fresh pile of my adult male's pee on the floor  Today, he urinates one more time on the bathroom floor and another right by his toilet! It definitely seems like spraying behaviour (although on floor and seemingly sqatting down as if peeing and not spraying) and suffice to say I am 99% sure Feliway is the cause. He has never, ever done this before and the coincidence is just too peculiar. On top of that, my kitten peed again on the bed and I am not sure whether I should keep Feliway plugged in or just plug it out altogether?! The only thing is my adult female seems to be more at ease, she even wants to play which basically didn't interest her ever since being an adult, and she wants to be petted more. 

I would half expect Feliway not making a difference but definitely not it having the opposite effect on my boy!


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

I cant really help but i dont know if the feliway could have an effect so fast, When my vet advised me to get feliway for my stressed over groomer cookie i was told it can take a good few weeks to kick in...i dont know how true that is though because even after a year my girl seemed to be completely immune to it.
Stress can cause urinary problems, what has your vet advised?


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Whenever I've plugged Feliway in the cats have always appeared to detect it straight away. 

With my old cat Eric, RIP, I unplugged it as I wondered whether it made him think that there was another cat around. Maybe your kitten thinks that his territory has been invaded and is protecting it?


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

I did read that it takes a while for it to kick it - but it has had an effect on my male and female without a doubt - even human members of the household that didn't know about it being plugged in (waited for them to say something as I don't trust my judgement - I could be placebo-ing ) noticed a difference! Besides the pee that cannot be unnoticed, of course.
Kitten's urine results were all ok, and my male is taken for urine screening every year and he has so far done ok. I believe it must be psychological for my kitten hence the Feliway. But the male did no have any accidents before Feliway so....


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd be taking him to vets to be sure theres no problem and putting down another tray. 

I have no idea if feliway could do the opposite, I guess its possible but I'd want a health problem ruled out first though


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Forester said:


> With my old cat Eric, RIP, I unplugged it as I wondered whether it made him think that there was another cat around. Maybe your kitten thinks that his territory has been invaded and is protecting it?


I actually do suspect that my male feels that there might be another male around and therefore feels the need to protect his territory. The kitten has had no difference with Feliway, and the vets have ruled out medical issues.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Well there goes spray number 3 in one day!!! Definitely spray, not just wee  I am unplugging Feliway now, just hope this behaviour does not stay with my male


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

HeartofClass said:


> Well there goes spray number 3 in one day!!! Definitely spray, not just wee  I am unplugging Feliway now, just hope this behaviour does not stay with my male


I really do hope that your male improves without the Feliway. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The carrier oil used in the Feliway diffusers has a definite slight smell to it, and it could be that which your male cat is reacting to. i.e. a strange new scent in his home, rather than reacting to the pheromones themselves.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Have you tried Pet remedy diffusers? They are not pheromone based but herbal based and they have a slight calming/sedative effect using valerian/hops etc? 

They do smell a little but it's supposed to work in a totally different way to feliway.

Be warned it does have a slight sedative effect on us humans too!!!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I bought a plug in calmer, not feliway, and Choccy peed on it! Mind you he pees on anything new, even the toys.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Have heard many times from pet owners and vets that Feliway can have the opposite effect on some cats, increased aggression and spraying, including spraying right on the diffuser. Things calm when it's removed.

Could it just be your cats are peeing because they're entire? Lots of girls are worse than boys for peeing or spraying.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Feliway had the opposite effect on my girls, I plugged one in to stop Annelis taking a swipe at Orphelia when she winds her up, in the time I had it plugged in she definitely did it more! As HB says, I have a pet Remedy plugged in now and it's works perfect.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Isn't Feliway meant to mimic pheromones? If so then it makes sense that some cats could become territorial in response.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Have heard many times from pet owners and vets that Feliway can have the opposite effect on some cats, increased aggression and spraying, including spraying right on the diffuser. Things calm when it's removed.
> 
> Could it just be your cats are peeing because they're entire? Lots of girls are worse than boys for peeing or spraying.


The reason that I bought Feliway is because my new 3 month and a half old kitten (girl) has been peeing on the bed and other inappropriate places since arrival. It is unlikely, however not entirely, that she would be peeing because she's entire. As for my adult female, there has never been an issue, and up until Feliway neither has with my adult male; no spray or pee anywhere. It is like Feliway triggered something in him causing him to want to mark his territory.

I would try Zylkene but apparently it's not appropriate for kittens. I will give her some more time for now, if it does not change I would want to try with pet Remedy, however, HB, the fact that it could cause me to be dizzy sounds scary! Especially because the cats spend the most time in my bedroom and that's where the Feliway is plugged in, and same would go for PR


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

HeartofClass said:


> Tif it does not change I would want to try with pet Remedy, however, HB, the fact that it could cause me to be dizzy sounds scary! Especially because the cats spend the most time in my bedroom and that's where the Feliway is plugged in, and same would go for PR


It doesn't make you dizzy honestly - just can make you feel a bit tired, so a nice feeling for when you're ready for bed!!!! Ours sleep through the night when we first plug one in lol!!!


----------



## Angel & Mittens (Feb 16, 2021)

HeartofClass said:


> The reason that I bought Feliway is because my new 3 month and a half old kitten (girl) has been peeing on the bed and other inappropriate places since arrival. It is unlikely, however not entirely, that she would be peeing because she's entire. As for my adult female, there has never been an issue, and up until Feliway neither has with my adult male; no spray or pee anywhere. It is like Feliway triggered something in him causing him to want to mark his territory.
> 
> I would try Zylkene but apparently it's not appropriate for kittens. I will give her some more time for now, if it does not change I would want to try with pet Remedy, however, HB, the fact that it could cause me to be dizzy sounds scary! Especially because the cats spend the most time in my bedroom and that's where the Feliway is plugged in, and same would go for PR


I, too, have discovered that with the two litter mates I currently have that the Feliway definitely appears to make their agitation worse. They had their worst and longest argument two weeks after I plugged it in and they are just overall edgy with one another. They get into squabbles occasionally but never this often or to this agree. I have unplugged the Feliway and put it in a ziploc bag to see if things calm back down. I hope another behavior pattern hasn't started that can't be undone. Normally, they sleep together between arguments but not much at all after a few days of the Feliway. I'm home 24/7 so I observe their behavior constantly. Good luck out there. These guys are complicated creatures.


----------



## Mynnie the Moocher (Jul 5, 2014)

My ultra nervous boy is definitely worse with Feliway plugged in, although it took me a while to work out it was that. While he's not the most confident of cats anyway, he does find a balance most of the time. When I've put Feliway on he becomes very jumpy, skitty and skulks around, preferring to be under the table or somewhere 'safe'. If you make any sudden move (or even not that sudden) he will literally jump - take off into the air from all 4 paws, a bit like a harrier jump jet. It makes me quite sad really. I tend to use Pet Remedy when I need it instead, but I prefer the spray as I really don't trust diffusers plugged in all the time. I actually like the smell and will spray it in the bedroom if I need to chill and get some sleep!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

HeartofClass said:


> I would half expect Feliway not making a difference but definitely not it having the opposite effect on my boy!


Over the years, and having tried it at various times with various cats, I've found Feliway makes cats aggressive. As a result I won't give it house room.

EDIT: Oh bother I've been caught out by people resurrecting zombie threads *sigh* :Facepalm


----------



## KittyShack (Mar 21, 2021)

HeartofClass said:


> So, due to having problems with my new kitten and her urinating on the bed that I am yet to solve  I ordered Feliway and I received & plugged it in on Thursday. Yesterday I discover a definitely fresh pile of my adult male's pee on the floor  Today, he urinates one more time on the bathroom floor and another right by his toilet! It definitely seems like spraying behaviour (although on floor and seemingly sqatting down as if peeing and not spraying) and suffice to say I am 99% sure Feliway is the cause. He has never, ever done this before and the coincidence is just too peculiar. On top of that, my kitten peed again on the bed and I am not sure whether I should keep Feliway plugged in or just plug it out altogether?! The only thing is my adult female seems to be more at ease, she even wants to play which basically didn't interest her ever since being an adult, and she wants to be petted more.
> 
> I would half expect Feliway not making a difference but definitely not it having the opposite effect on my boy!


----------



## KittyShack (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes it can have very opposite effect! I have 2 Persians. My male is 2 and neutered and my young female spayed. We bought her because we thought he was lonely . Well they get on okay but not great. He is way too rough with her and stalks her a bit too much. I bought Feliway MULTI Cat since it said it was for these issues. Within 24 hours to 2 days both cats were very very edgy! Neither would take their long naps like before. Then my male GROWLED at my female and she HISSED twice! THIS HAS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE!!! Not even close! So I called my breeder and she stated that her vet said it can have the opposite effect. I unplugged it and opened all the windows within 12 hours everything returned to normal (naps, lazy and no fighting)! 
Strangely the classic has no effect in the office other than they don't go in there as much. What the heck!
Hope this helps everyone


----------

